# Những lưu ý khi trị rôm sảy cho bé bằng các phương pháp dân gian



## lebao07051999

*Khi bé bị rôm sảy, mẹ thường nghĩ ngay đến việc sử dụng các loại lá tự nhiên để trị bệnh cho con. Nhưng mẹ cũng cần thật sự lưu ý khi áp dụng các phương pháp này bởi làn da của bé rất mỏng manh và nhạy cảm. Dưới đây là lời khuyên của các chuyên gia khi trị rôm sảy cho bé bằng các phương pháp dân gian. Các mẹ hãy tham khảo nhé!*

*1. Bé bị rôm sảy có nguy hiểm không?*
Rôm sảy là bệnh ngoài da rất thường gặp ở trẻ em. Bệnh do nhiều nguyên nhân gây ra như: thời tiết nắng nóng, môi trường ô nhiễm, dị ứng thực phẩm, bé mặc quá nhiều quần áo…nhưng chủ yếu vẫn là do tuyến bã nhờn da bé chưa phát triển hoàn thiện, lỗ chân lông bị tắc nghẽn khiến mồ hôi không thoát hết ra ngoài được và hình thành rôm sảy.




Bé bị rôm sảy nổi mẩn đỏ trên da​
Bệnh rôm sảy ở trẻ em được phân loại theo mức độ nặng nhẹ của tình trạng viêm tắc lỗ chân lông. Mức độ nhẹ nhất, da bé xuất hiện các mụn nước nhỏ gây ngứa ngáy khó chịu. Nếu cha mẹ không biết xử lý kịp thời, bệnh có thể tiến triển nặng hơn khiến da có dấu hiệu viêm, nhiễm trùng, mưng mủ.

Bệnh rôm sảy không quá nguy hiểm và hoàn toàn có thể điều trị khỏi tại nhà. Nhưng cha mẹ cũng cần lưu ý rằng: nếu không chữa trị đúng cách có thể khiến bệnh nặng hơn và gây ra biến chứng nguy hiểm như viêm loét da, da bị nhiễm trùng hoặc bị nấm.

*2. Trẻ bị rôm sảy chữa bằng phương pháp dân gian có an toàn không?*
Theo kinh nghiệm dân gian, những loại lá như là trà xanh, lá sài đất, là kinh giới, lá trầu không…có tính kháng viêm, kháng khuẩn, sát trùng, hỗ trợ trị rôm sảy cho bé hiệu quả. 

Phương pháp dân gian này được đánh giá là khá an toàn và không gây tác dụng phụ nếu cha mẹ biết thực hiện đúng cách.

Để phát huy tốt hiệu quả của các loại lá dân gian, mẹ cần lưu ý về cách sử dụng lá tắm an toàn và hiệu quả:


Áp dụng các phương pháp dân gian trong trường hợp bé bị rôm sảy nhẹ, vùng da bệnh chưa lan rộng.
Trước khi chọn nguyên liệu dân gian để tắm cho bé, mẹ cần xác định xem tình trạng bệnh trên da bé đang ở mức độ nào, tình trạng rôm sảy ra sao. Điều này sẽ giúp tránh được việc sử dụng các loại lá gây kích ứng da, khiến bệnh càng nặng hơn.
Để bé không bị mẩn ngứa do dị ứng với một số loại cây, lá, mẹ có thể thử đun một cốc nước lá nhỏ rồi thoa thử lên da tay bé, theo dõi nếu bé an toàn có thể dùng để chữa rôm sảy.
Trong trường hợp da bé đang bị trầy xước hoặc rôm sảy có những dấu hiệu nặng, mẹ không được tự ý dùng nước lá tắm cho bé. Bởi sẽ làm tăng nguy cơ da bé bị nhiễm trùng rất nguy hiểm.
Trường hợp bé bị rôm sảy ở những khu vực da gần hệ thần kinh và các mạch máu như rôm sảy ở mặt, da đầu, cổ…các mẹ cần rất lưu ý vì đây là những vùng da mỏng và rất nhạy cảm, nếu tắm nước lá không đúng có thể gây hại. Đặc biệt, bệnh rôm sảy tại những vùng này nếu không được điều trị đúng cách có thể gây ra tình trạng viêm tắc tĩnh mạch tại não và gây ra rất nhiều biến chứng nguy hiểm khác.
*3. Những biện pháp dân gian phổ biến trị rôm sảy cho bé*
*3.1. Lá khế*
Đây là loại lá dân gian có tính mát, giúp kháng khuẩn, làm dịu vùng da nóng phát ban nhanh chóng. Mẹ có thể dùng để điều trị một số bệnh về da ở trẻ em như hăm tã, ngứa ngáy, rôm sảy…hiệu quả. 




Lá khế trị rôm sảy cho bé hiệu quả​
Hướng dẫn mẹ thực hiện:

*Bước 1:* Chuẩn bị 1 nắm lá khế chua, mẹ chọn những lá còn tươi xanh, không quá non hoặc quá già để sử dụng.

*Bước 2:* Tuốt sạch những gân chính và đem rửa sạch, ngâm cùng nước muối loãng 5-10 phút rồi vò nhẹ lại bằng tay.

*Bước 3:* Mẹ cho lá khế vào nồi và đun sôi cùng 2 lít nước sạch trong khoảng 5 phút rồi tắt bếp. Để nước nguội đến khi còn ấm thì dùng mảnh vải mỏng hoặc ray lọc để lọc hết phần lá khế.

*Bước 4:* Tiếp tục, mẹ pha nước lá khế vào chậu và tắm cho con. Cuối cùng tắm lại cho bé 1 lần nữa bằng nước ấm rồi lau khô người, mặc quần áo thoáng mát, mềm mỏng cho con.

*Cách khác*: Lá khế chua sau khi mẹ đã sơ chế sạch sẽ thì đem đi xay nhuyễn cùng chút muối và nước sạch. Sau đó lọc bỏ phần bã và đem phần nước cốt thu được pha cùng nước để tắm cho bé. Mẹ thực hiện tắm cho bé thường xuyên để hỗ trợ điều trị trẻ sơ sinh bị rôm sảy.

*3.2. Dây và lá khổ qua rừng *
Thành phần lá khổ qua rừng có chứa hàm lượng Protein cùng vitamin C, B1 giúp tăng cường khả năng miễn dịch, làm dịu mát da và giúp tiêu diệt các vi khuẩn gây bệnh trên làn da bé, hỗ trợ điều trị rôm sảy.

Mẹ thực hiện như sau:

*Bước 1:* Mẹ dùng 1 nắm dây và lá khổ qua rừng còn tươi, đem rửa thật sạch và ngâm qua nước muối loãng. 

*Bước 2:* Cho phần lá này vào nồi và đun cùng 3 lít nước. Mẹ đun sôi khoảng 5-10 phút thì tắt bếp.

*Bước 3:* Sau đó mẹ để nước nguội bớt, lọc bỏ phần lá và dùng để tắm cho bé. 

*Bước 4:* Cuối cùng mẹ tắm lại cho bé 1 lần với nước ấm sạch để đảm bảo da bé không bị đọng lại bọt lá, tránh tình trạng da bị nhiễm khuẩn.

*3.3. Trái khổ qua*
Cũng giống như lá và dây khổ qua rừng, trái mướp đắng có tính mát và giúp thanh nhiệt, giải độc da rất tốt, giúp giảm nhanh những cảm giác ngứa ngáy trên da bé do rôm sảy.




Khổ qua với các thành phần giúp kháng khuẩn hiệu quả​
Cách trị rôm sảy bằng mướp đắng như sau:

*Bước 1:* Mẹ dùng 2 quả mướp đắng to đem rửa sạch và để ráo nước

*Bước 2:* Sau đó xay nhuyễn mướp đắng cùng chút muối trắng sạch. 

*Bước 3:* Mẹ lọc lấy phần nước cốt mướp đắng rồi pha cùng nước lọc để tắm cho bé.

*3.4. Lá sài đất*
Lá sài đất vừa giúp kháng khuẩn, vừa giúp làm mát cơ thể nên thường được dùng để giúp loại bỏ rôm sảy nhanh chóng.

Hướng dẫn mẹ thực hiện:

*Bước 1:* Mẹ dùng 1 nắm lá sài đất già đem rửa sạch. 

*Bước 2:* Sau đó vò nát, đem đun sôi cùng 2 lít nước sạch. Mẹ dùng phần nước này lọc bỏ bã và tắm cho bé hằng ngày sẽ hỗ trợ điều trị rôm sảy hiệu quả.

*Bước 3:* Mẹ có thể cho bé uống lá sài đất cũng giúp làm mát cơ thể bé. Lưu ý là mẹ chỉ cho bé từ 2 tuổi trở lên uống nước này.

*3.5. Lá trà xanh*
Thành phần lá trà xanh chứa hoạt chất EGCG giúp chống oxy hóa cùng các thành phần giúp tiêu viêm, kháng khuẩn trên da bé hiệu quả. Đặc biệt, khi lá trà xanh kết hợp cùng NaCl trong muối sẽ giúp loại bỏ được các vi khuẩn gây hại, ngoài ra còn giúp tiêu độc, làm sạch da, ngăn ngừa rôm sảy hiệu quả.

Mẹ thực hiện như sau:

*Bước 1:* Chuẩn bị 100g lá trà xanh tươi đem rửa sạch và ngâm qua nước muối loãng. 

*Bước 2:* Vò nát rồi cho nước vào nồi đun, mẹ đun sôi trong khoảng 10 phút thì tắt bếp để nước nguội đến khi còn ấm.

*Bước 3:* Mẹ lọc bỏ phần bã và dùng phần nước lá trà xanh pha vào chậu để tắm cho bé. Cuối cùng tắm lại cho bé 1 lần nữa với nước sạch là được. 

Mẹ thực hiện tuần 2-3 lần sẽ mang lại hiệu quả điều trị rôm sảy nhanh chóng.

*3.6. Lá dâu tằm*
Thành phần lá dâu tằm rất giàu các vitamin C, B, D cùng các acid hữu cơ, các hợp chất có lợi cho sức khỏe. Ngoài ra, thành phần trong lá dâu tằm còn giúp sát khuẩn, kháng viêm và làm dịu mát tình trạng rôm sảy trên da bé hiệu quả.

Hướng dẫn cách trị rôm sảy cho trẻ nhỏ như sau:

*Bước 1:* Mẹ chuẩn bị khoảng 200g lá dâu tằm đem rửa sạch và ngâm qua nước muối loãng để loại bỏ bụi bẩn.

*Bước 2:* Sau đó mẹ cho lá vào nồi đun cùng 5 lít nước sạch, đun sôi khoảng 10 phút.

*Bước 3:* Nấu xong mẹ để nước nguội đến nhiệt độ vừa phải rồi lọc bỏ phần bã lá, dùng nước pha vào chậu để tắm cho bé.

*Bước 4:* Cuối cùng mẹ tắm tráng lại cho bé 1 lần với nước ấm sạch.

Thực hiện tuần 2-3 lần sẽ thấy hiệu quả điều trị rôm sảy rõ rệt.

*3.7. Rau sam*
Rau sam có vị chua, tính mát và thành phần chứa nhiều vitamin B1, B2 cùng vitamin C giúp thanh nhiệt giải độc, đồng thời sát trùng da và giảm ngứa ngáy nhanh chóng.




Rau sam giúp làm dịu ngứa ngáy trên da bé nhanh chóng​
Mẹ có thể dùng rau sam nấu nước tắm cho bé điều trị rôm sảy như sau:

*Bước 1:* Mẹ chuẩn bị 200g rau sam tươi đem rửa sạch và ngâm qua nước muối loãng

*Bước 2:* Có thể dùng cối giã nát hoặc xay nhuyễn rau sam bằng máy xay sinh tố. Sau đó mẹ dùng vải lọc bỏ phần bã, chỉ lấy phần nước cốt.

*Bước 3:* Mẹ cho nước cốt vào chậu và pha thêm nước ấm để tắm cho bé. Thực hiện 2-3 ngày sẽ thấy hiệu quả rõ rệt.

*3.8. Yến mạch*
Thành phần bột yến mạch chứa nhiều hoạt chất kháng khuẩn, kháng viêm tốt, ngoài ra còn dưỡng ẩm và làm sạch da bé hiệu quả, cải thiện nhanh tình trạng rôm sảy trên da bé.

Mẹ dùng bột yến mạch trị rôm sảy cho bé như sau:

*Bước 1:* Trộn 1-2 chén bột yến mạch cùng lượng nước ấm vừa đủ để bé tắm, đặt bé vào chậu, ngâm mình cho bé khoảng 10 phút.

*Bước 2:* Sau đó tắm sạch lại cho bé 1 lần nữa.

*3.9. Dùng nha đam*
Nha đam có tính mát, làm dịu nhanh tình trạng da kích ứng và còn kháng khuẩn, kháng viêm tốt.

Mẹ có thể dùng lá nha đam gọt hết phần vỏ xanh, thoa nhẹ nhàng phần gel nha đam lên vùng da bị rôm sảy của bé. Sau đó mẹ tắm sạch lại cho bé hoặc dùng khăn ẩm lau sạch da bé là được.

*3.10. Dùng dưa leo*
Dưa leo là loại trái cây có tính mát, giúp làm dịu da bé nhanh chóng, giảm nhanh cảm giác ngứa ngáy khó chịu cho bé. 

Hướng dẫn mẹ thực hiện:

*Bước 1:* Mẹ chuẩn bị trái dưa leo tươi, rửa sạch và ngâm qua nước muối loãng. 

*Bước 2:* Sau đó cắt thành các lát mỏng đặt lên da bé hoặc xay nhuyễn chắt lấy phần nước cốt, thoa nhẹ nhàng lên da bé để hỗ trợ điều trị rôm sảy.

*4. Những lưu ý khi trị rôm sảy cho bé bằng các phương pháp dân gian*

Mẹ cần đảm bảo rửa sạch nguyên liệu trước khi sử dụng để tắm cho bé. Nên ngâm qua nước muối loãng để đảm bảo loại bỏ các vi khuẩn còn sót trên lá.
Tốt nhất là lựa chọn những loại lá, quả có nguồn gốc xuất xứ rõ ràng, được trồng hữu cơ để đảm bảo an toàn cho da bé.
Mẹ không thêm quá nhiều muối vào nước tắm của con để tránh làm da bé bị sót.
Không đun nước quá đặc bởi lượng tinh bột của lá có thể đọng lại trên da bé, khiến tình trạng da tổn thương trầm trọng hơn, có thể gây biến chứng nguy hiểm.
Sau khi tắm nước lá cho bé, mẹ cần tắm lại 1 lần nữa với nước sạch. Tránh trường hợp một số loại lá ở lâu trên da có thể khiến da của trẻ bị kích ứng và bít tắc lỗ chân lông.
*5. Những điều mẹ nên làm và không nên làm khi bé bị rôm sảy*
*5.1. Những điều mẹ nên làm*

Khi nhận thấy những dấu hiệu bé bị rôm sảy, cha mẹ không được tự ý mua và bôi thuốc cho bé. Khi sử dụng bất cứ loại thuốc nào cũng cần tham khảo ý kiến từ các bác sĩ chuyên khoa.
Cha mẹ có thể sử dụng kem bôi da hỗ trợ điều trị rôm sảy cho bé. Nên lựa chọn những sản phẩm thành phần nguyên liệu tự nhiên sẽ an toàn và lành tính với da bé. Các mẹ có thể tham khảo kem Biohoney Baby 100% thành phần hữu cơ, sản phẩm được nhập khẩu từ New Zealand giúp kháng khuẩn, chống viêm, giảm ngứa, dưỡng ẩm, tái tạo da hiệu quả.
Giữ môi trường sống của bé luôn thông thoáng, sạch sẽ để bé dễ chịu hơn, Mẹ nên lựa chọn những quần áo mỏng nhẹ, chất liệu thấm hút mồ hôi mặc cho bé. Sử dụng quạt hoặc điều hòa để giữ nhiệt độ phòng của bé mát mẻ, độ ẩm phù hợp.
Cho bé uống đủ nước lọc, có thể bổ sung nước trái cây như cam, dưa hấu, chanh… Đối với những bé bú mẹ thì mẹ nên ăn thực phẩm mát, bổ sung nhiều rau củ quả
Khi bé ra nhiều mồ hôi, mẹ nên lau người và thay đồ cho bé.
Cắt móng tay cho bé thường xuyên để tránh bé đưa tay cào gãi gây xước, tổn thương da.
*5.2. Những điều nên tránh*

Trường hợp điều trị rôm sảy cho bé trên mặt, mẹ cần tránh để thuốc hoặc kem dính vào mắt, mũi, miệng bé.
Tuyệt đối không tắm nước lá cho bé khi tình trạng rôm sảy có dấu hiệu trầy xước, mưng mủ.
Không dùng sữa tắm của người lớn để tắm cho bé mà mẹ cần dùng sản phẩm dành riêng cho trẻ em.
Không mặc quá nhiều lớp quần áo khiến da bé bị bí bách, khó chịu.
Trên đây là những lưu ý khi trị rôm sảy cho bé bằng các phương pháp dân gian để cha mẹ tham khảo. Hy vọng các mẹ đã có đủ hiểu biết để áp dụng và trị rôm sảy cho bé hiệu quả!
Nguồn: Những lưu ý khi trị rôm sảy cho bé bằng các phương pháp dân gian - Biohoney Baby


----------



## vunguyenthu05

Rôm sảy là bệnh ngoài da rất thường gặp ở trẻ em


----------



## cobemuadong

Bệnh rôm sảy ở trẻ em được phân loại theo mức độ nặng nhẹ của tình trạng viêm tắc lỗ chân lông. Mức độ nhẹ nhất, da bé xuất hiện các mụn nước nhỏ gây ngứa ngáy khó chịu


----------



## Hoang Anh 123

Mình ko dám mấy lá cho em bé đâu ạ, sợ tổn thương da sơ sinh của con. Mình tắm sữa tắm cho con, và bôi kem bôi dịu da Kutieskin cho con. kem này có công nghệ amino vector, tăng khả năng giảm ngứa nhanh, làm dịu mẩn đỏ và kháng viêm một cách hiệu quả. Bị rôm sảy, mẩn ngứa hay muỗi đốt đều hiệu quả mẹ nào cần thì tham khảo


----------



## Bằng Lăng Tím

cobemuadong nói:


> Bệnh rôm sảy ở trẻ em được phân loại theo mức độ nặng nhẹ của tình trạng viêm tắc lỗ chân lông. Mức độ nhẹ nhất, da bé xuất hiện các mụn nước nhỏ gây ngứa ngáy khó chịu


Khó chịu lắm mẹ nó ạ, nhà em đợt nóng hay bị rôm sảy lắm. may đợt biết đến kem bôi dịu da Kutieskin nên mua dùng cho con, kem thành phần thảo dược dịu nhẹ, nguyên liệu nhập khẩu châu Âu, giúp giảm ngứa nhanh, nhanh xẹp vết côn trùng cắn, ko để lại thâm sẹo. 
Mẹ nào cần có thể tham khảo ở đây nè Kem mẩn ngứa Kutieskin - Màng bảo vệ vững chắc cho da bé


----------



## Bé Dâu

Rôm sảy là bệnh ngoài da rất thường gặp ở trẻ em. Bệnh do nhiều nguyên nhân gây ra như: thời tiết nắng nóng, môi trường ô nhiễm


----------

